# Help! I start on Animas 2020 pump on 3rd March



## Michael (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,
I've been injecting now for 24 years and I'm about to make the leap to an Animas 2020 insulin pump on 3rd March. I am excited but apprehensive at the same time. Does anyone have any tips or general advice they would be willing to share with me so I can have a smoother transition as possible. Thanks so much. Michael


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Micheal sorry i dont pump but i wanted to welcome you and wish you luck on the pump

p.s i was born and bred in Durham


----------



## Michael (Feb 9, 2011)

*Thank you*

Hi and thanks for the welcome, I'm scared about it really I hope it's not like starting from scratch again.


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2011)

Just *bumping* this for Micheal we have a good few on pumps new and old users so hopefully one of more will be along soon hun x


----------



## Ergates (Feb 9, 2011)

Michael said:


> Hi,
> I've been injecting now for 24 years and I'm about to make the leap to an Animas 2020 insulin pump on 3rd March. I am excited but apprehensive at the same time. Does anyone have any tips or general advice they would be willing to share with me so I can have a smoother transition as possible. Thanks so much. Michael



Hiya, I'm also a Michael, and have just gone on a pump after 12 years of injections.  Best thing I can suggest is to get Pumping Insulin by John Walsh - it was recommended to me on these forums and it's a great book.

Good luck, like others here they can get the pump off me after they prise it out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## randomange (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Michael, welcome to the forums 

I've been pumping with an Animas 2020 for just over a year now, and i wouldn't go back to MDI if you paid me!   I second Ergates recommendation of Pumping Insulin, it's a great book for pumpers.

It is a little bit like starting from scratch, but you'll soon get used to it.  It's getting your head around the flexibility of pumping and how this changes the ways you can manage your diabetes that took me the longest to get used to - like being able to pinpoint times when my BG goes up or down, and being able to change basal rates and see a result right away instead of waiting and hoping with lantus! 

Other things I can suggest is to make sure you have all your supplies in - especially test strips! You'll most likely be testing a lot in the first few days/weeks to sort out your basal rates etc.  Have you taken time off work when you get your pump?  If you can, I think most people find it's usually a good idea, as it's a big change, and you might need a couple of days to adjust.

Take a notepad with you and write down any questions you have, and make sure you get them answered!  And remember that we're here for any questions you may have, no matter how small.


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Michael , i went on a pump in september after 30 years of injecting insulin the other way , i would suggest if you think of any questions to write them down as when you actually go and take in infomation you forget all the questions you had prepared , Im also very lucky that if theres any concern or even a question i wanted to ask i could ring dsn and she would get back to me , so find out if this support is offered . Good luck , its seems a lot to take in but well worth all the hard work my hba1c has gone from 9.4 to 7.1 in 4 months due to pump


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 9, 2011)

It seems hard work to start off, as you've got to work with a slightly different theory to controling and you'll seem to be testing and testing and even more testing, but once you've sorted the basic's out, it's a lot easier in the long run..

Your DSN will ask you to take in your TDD from your previous couple of day prior to going onto the pump, the will use this to determin your background needs, and your likely correction factor..  You'll be surprised that it can take a day or two for your old background insulin to burn it self out...

I remember my first cartridge change and infusion set change, my pump manual in my hand, double checked what I had to do, then doubled check each stage of the way, it took me best part of an hour to change cartridge and infusion set, now I can do it (and change the battery) in under 5 minute no probs...

A good book to get available on amazon is John Walsh's Pumping insulin, or known as the pumpers bible...  

Oh if you get the hebe's hegee's about having the pump running overnight while asleep like I did just before I started on the pump..  My hubby had some real good advice on this one, his words were 'well you inject backfground insulin at 11pm, so got insulin working over-night, so no real difference!'


----------



## Michael (Mar 2, 2011)

*Tomorrow is the day!*

Hi,

The day has arrived at last. My meeting is Thursday 1.30pm to get connected and practice with saline over the weekend.

I really don't know what to expect at the meeting, will it be a group or just me? Will there be someone there from Animas to help? How long will I be there?

Don't get me wrong I'm really excited about what I'm about to embark on. I'm reading the book you guys recommended. Thanks so much.

I've also downloaded the instruction book for the pump from Animas website which i'm going to look through this afternoon.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 2, 2011)

Being apprehensive is natural, we all felt apprehensive and excited..  

There will be your pump nurse and a rep from Animas there, not sure if they will be any other new pumpers as clinics do slightly differ..

They will show and discuss the verious infusion sets, most companys do an array of metal or teflon versions, both 90 degree and angled etc...  If you are sure to which you like, as for a sample a couple of each that you do like the look off to try them out before deciding...

You will be shown how to set the pump, fill up and change the cartridge and basic functions of the pump etc to get throuh your weekend, and wouldn't be surprised if they tell you do, just disconnect your pump and play around with some of the settings to see whats what etc..

And the will before you go home, tell you what you need to do about your last background injection, which will be if you are on one injection at night, to half it, if you are on split injection, take the night one and not your morning etc..

Good luck for this afternoon

An oh, tonight you may be a bit conscious of the pump when you go to bed, don't worry it only takes a night or two to get used to it being there.


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2011)

Micheal was just wondering how things have been going with you and the pump? x


----------



## shiv (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Micheal

I heard something today that might interest you - Animas are bringing out a new pump this year (the Animas Vibe). They are offering 2020 users, with a warranty beginning after 01 March 2011, a free upgrade when this new pump actually becomes available (which I now hear will be May-ish). 

I'm not sure when your warranty starts - I presume the 3rd? Just thought that might be of interest to you! You do of course have to send the 2020 back once you receive the new one.


----------



## Michael (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Steff, thanks for asking. A bit scary, but thanks to you and the other guys and girls on here i managed to do loads of research which has put me in good stead!

Had my first hypo 2.9 on Tuesday night which terrified me a bit, well a lot! I over compensated with carbs.

My diabetic specialist nurse is ringing me at home on Friday to talk through my 1st weeks results and start fine tuning the pump with me. I have noticed trends already.

I changed the insulin cartridge for the first time this morning and it only took me 20 min which I was pleased with.

Overall though, I'm feeling really well and so far I'm happy to have opted for the pump even if the rube and carrying it around is taking a bit of getting used to.


Thanks for asking! 
Michael xx


----------



## Michael (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Shiv,

Thanks for the tip off! I'll have to have a look for my warranty date.

Thanks, Michael


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2011)

Michael said:


> Hi Steff, thanks for asking. A bit scary, but thanks to you and the other guys and girls on here i managed to do loads of research which has put me in good stead!
> 
> Had my first hypo 2.9 on Tuesday night which terrified me a bit, well a lot! I over compensated with carbs.
> 
> ...



Nice to hear from you Micheal,pleased things are going ok sorry about the hypo hun..xx if you need any advice or help just ask in here the pumpers in here are brill x


----------

